# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  جزوه رنگی مشتق به زبان آدمیزاد! به همراه دام های تستی (خوراک مرور سریع و جمع بندی)

## im.awbol

*اگه به دردتون خورد واسه ما هم دعا کنید
زحمت زیاده واسش کشیده شده ...*

----------


## amir.t34

:Yahoo (81):

----------


## Blue.moon

اولین باره میبینم یه پسر از خودکار رنگی استفاده میکنه تو جزوش موفق باشی(:

----------


## sara_7886

سلام داشتم میخوندم که یهو ضعف عجیب این ساعتا اومد سراغم یه نفر زنگ زد و با خنده خبر سهمیه رو داد ...حدس زدم انجمن باید شلوغ باشه اما اقای یوسفی شما دیگه چرا !!!!اینقدر زحمت کشیدین الان وقت نا امید شدن نیست ...دوست من یکی از روستاهای اطراف مریوان هست ک تمام زندگیشون در زلزله از دست رفت ولی ب من گفت ببین پارسال یعنی ۹۶ از همین روستا کوچیک ۹ نفر قبولی علوم پزشکی داشتیم که امسال با سهمیه باید قبولی ها بیشتر میشد ولی  فقط ۷ نفر قبول شدن !!!
متاسفانه اینجوریه که دست برای تقلب ها باز میشه ...
ولی هرگز حرف معلم زیستم رو فراموش نمیکنم ک گفت تلاش شما هر جور شده راه موفقیت رو پیدا میکنه...
 لطفا لطفا امیدتون رو از دست ندید 
موفق باشین التماس دعا ❤

----------


## sara_7886

در ضمن جزوه روان و عالی بود

----------


## im.awbol

> سلام داشتم میخوندم که یهو ضعف عجیب این ساعتا اومد سراغم یه نفر زنگ زد و با خنده خبر سهمیه رو داد ...حدس زدم انجمن باید شلوغ باشه اما اقای یوسفی شما دیگه چرا !!!!اینقدر زحمت کشیدین الان وقت نا امید شدن نیست ...دوست من یکی از روستاهای اطراف مریوان هست ک تمام زندگیشون در زلزله از دست رفت ولی ب من گفت ببین پارسال یعنی ۹۶ از همین روستا کوچیک ۹ نفر قبولی علوم پزشکی داشتیم که امسال با سهمیه باید قبولی ها بیشتر میشد ولی  فقط ۷ نفر قبول شدن !!!
> متاسفانه اینجوریه که دست برای تقلب ها باز میشه ...
> ولی هرگز حرف معلم زیستم رو فراموش نمیکنم ک گفت تلاش شما هر جور شده راه موفقیت رو پیدا میکنه...
>  لطفا لطفا امیدتون رو از دست ندید 
> موفق باشین التماس دعا ❤


*ممنونم خیلی لطف کردین
حرفاتون خیلی شیرین بود و اصلا کاملا تکونم داد
من حقمو میگیرم . برای شما هم آرزوی موفقیت دارم
همونطور که خدا دیده خیلی دوس داشتم دست بچه هارو اینجا بگیرم ، امیدوارم خدا هم دست منو بگیره
بازم ممنون*

----------


## sara_7886

> *واااای واقعا ممنونم خیلی لطف کردین
> حرفاتون خیلی شیرین بود و اصلا کاملا تکونم داد
> من حقمو میگیرم . برای شما هم آرزوی موفقیت دارم
> همونطور که خدا دیده خیلی دوس داشتم دست بچه هارو اینجا بگیرم ، امیدوارم خدا هم دست منو بگیره
> بازم ممنون*


خواهش میکنم امیدوارم دیگه درگیر حواشی نشید چون تلاش ادم رو نابود میکنه خصوصا این برهه حساس ...در پناه حق

----------


## ayeh98

سلام خیلی ممنون ازتون  :Yahoo (81):  اگه امکانش هست برای ریاضی خلاصه انتگرال و مثلثات و حد و پیوستگی  رو هم بذارین. مرسی

----------


## im.awbol

> سلام خیلی ممنون ازتون  اگه امکانش هست برای ریاضی خلاصه انتگرال و مثلثات و حد و پیوستگی  رو هم بذارین. مرسی


سلام خواهش میکنم
انتگرال و حد رو تا شب میفرستم

----------


## im.awbol

Up

----------

